
Apple wins: Louis Rossmann on the state of right to repair - brownbat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFA3szW9nWk
======
rbecker
The cases he mentions with Apple blaming independent repair shops, when it was
_their_ DRM that bricked the phone - wouldn't that make them liable for
defamation or something? They are after all lying for commercial gain.

